# i messed up used wrong yeast



## Swilley (Aug 3, 2011)

i used cote des blancs yeast instead of cuvea will it be ok


----------



## robie (Aug 3, 2011)

Don't know what you pitched it on, need more info from you to say for certain, but it likely will be OK. Each strain of yeast imparts its own characteristics to the wine. If you tasted wine fermented from each of your yeasts side by side, you might be able to detect the difference. If huge amounts of sugar is present, some yeasts are able to ferment to dry without dying from all the alcohol.

Hope this helps.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Aug 3, 2011)

Well........what are you making? Different yeasts are for different wines. You are probably okay in that it will ferment but the end taste may be a bit different.

Thanks for joining but I wish it were under better circumstances. We have a great forum here and lots of information so that you will make your wine experience delightful.


----------



## Swilley (Aug 3, 2011)

i am making skeeter pee i made yeast starter and poured it in 3 hours ago i think it will be ok only time will tell


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Aug 3, 2011)

Cote Des Blanc is a good yeast - you will be fine using that.


----------



## Swilley (Aug 3, 2011)

thanks i appreciate the help


----------



## Swilley (Aug 3, 2011)

i got a few small bubbles on top it is going but the cuvee works better i think when i used cuvee last time it went crazy and went dry in a few days


----------



## robie (Aug 3, 2011)

Swilley said:


> i got a few small bubbles on top it is going but the cuvee works better i think when i used cuvee last time it went crazy and went dry in a few days



Each batch of wine can be different, even with the same yeast. It will get started, just give it some time. Make sure you checked your SG before you started. Even with fewer bubbles, the SG can change rapidly.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Aug 3, 2011)

Temperature also plays a role in this.

Cooler temps will result in slower fermentation and will not froth up as much.


----------

